# when will it end :(



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

it was in the mid 60s the last week...beautiful!! and i wake up today with 3" allready on the ground..it has not let up so far...supposed to go till sat morning 

wtf!!



























Today
Snow. Snow accumulation 3 to 6 inches. Temperatures remaining in the lower 30s. South to southwest winds 10 to 20 mph.. 
» ZIP Code Detail 
Tonight
Snow. Additional snow accumulation 3 to 6 inches...highest amounts at higher elevations. Lows in the upper 20s. Variable winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Saturday
Snow tapering off in the morning...then scattered rain and snow showers in the afternoon. Additional snow accumulation up to 1 inch. Storm total snow accumulations 5 to 8 inches in town to 8 to 12 inches at higher elevations. Highs in the mid 30s to lower 40s. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph...except east wind increasing to 20 to 35 mph along Turnagain Arm and higher elevations in the afternoon. 
» ZIP Code Detail


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

save it for NJ next year I will take all you got


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Well lucky A$$ you. Keep the pictures coming, and a movie or 2.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

You guys have had good snows this year. How about sharing some with Fairbanks if you can spare it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've allready gotton calls, looks like the plows going on...as much as i didnt wanna do it...god damnit! haha

this year was weird...the big snows waited till the end to come..i hate that lol


i'll make sure to charge my cam now!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

91AK250;553721 said:


> i've allready gotton calls, looks like the plows going on...as much as i didnt wanna do it...god damnit! haha
> 
> this year was weird...the big snows waited till the end to come..i hate that lol
> 
> i'll make sure to charge my cam now!


Make sure you do, and your video camera too.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, thats about the biggest storm we had here this winter lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well now they issued a "heavy snow warning" with 15" or more possible...i got the plow on im uploading pics and vids now...i hate this..i really do!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

heres some pics and vids


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

now there saying 12-24" i plowed and shovled like 3 hours ago and theres allready 6" back on the ground!!!! ahh!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Watch it will be 60 again next week and it will be all gone..looks like you're back to square one washing and detailing all your vehicles again.. I hate that.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

in the untouched areas theres 20" if not more...

i went back out around 9:30pm to go at it again, there was another 14" i cleared away...and it hasnt stopped!!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn!!! You've gotta love the weather in Alaska!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha i guess, it is making me money..

kept up all right..idk how much is out there yet..but i've got phone calls up the ass! i will get ou there soon and get to work! more pics an maybe a vid from today.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

91AK250;553808 said:


> haha i guess, it is making me money..
> 
> kept up all right..idk how much is out there yet..but i've got phone calls up the ass! i will get ou there soon and get to work! more pics an maybe a vid from today.


I like the videos so far. Did you take any action vids.?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its was 79* here yestreday......u can keep that crap away from me....


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i told him not to talk...better then last time though haha


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice video, I cant believe your friend filmed again. LOL. Keep the video coming. Is it still coming down?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

finally stopped! thank god! i made some good $$ today..did alot.

didnt get any new vids but got some pics  now hopfully it'll all melt!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

saw this...interesting!


















wreck i saw


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my yard....its a mess!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Man you got hammered. LOL. That is a lot of snow. Do you plow all driveways? Also, do you plow as needed or by the inch? Nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

just drives and our road...up untill last year we only used it for our personal drive/family.

last year and this i've started doing some family friends and people on our road..and then somtimes i just get calls from friends asking for it. just some extra pocket money and such.


as needed pretty much, most everyone says dont worry about it till 6" or more..so i let it pile up some haha


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

luckly its been melting good since yesteday. in the 40s today and 50s this week...i hope its almost all melted for this weekend first big carshow of the year!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice stuff.....i think u need one more!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thats just crazy **** right there ......awesome ur still plowing and makin money from snow at the end of april*


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

love the truck. and dont miss the snow at all.
atleast ur makin lo$t of money


----------

